

URL shortener uses unicode to make url really short - geeko
http://tinyarro.ws/

======
judofyr
dup <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=498051>

------
geeko
This for example links to <http://news.ycombinator.com>

<http://➡.ws/z>

------
thorax
Hey, we made tinyarro.ws, thanks for posting this!

If any of you are so inclined, please click one of the images on the front
page of TA-- people have been asking the various Twitter apps to improve their
international domain and unicode support, and so we collected those requests
in a handy list.

Twitter itself works great, but the community of tools has been pretty rough
with regards to supporting content in non-western languages.

------
biohacker42
Better: <http://dickensurl.com/>

